# Thanks to Illinois politicians for costing me money



## len (Jan 16, 2010)

Due to the incredible mismanagement of Illinois politicians, we're in debt. Really big debt. Ill-inois is near the bottom, right above Ohio and Michigan (but we have a far more diverse economic and industrial base than them) and California, and who knows what is happening over there.

I just found out we lost a school job we've been doing for the last 15 years. They're keeping it in house this year (even though the sponsor admitted they don't have the proper equipment for it), and I know it's a budgetary decision. The event wasn't a big money maker for me, but it was fun and something to do in the doldrums of March.

My own district is very deep in the hole as well, and we might have to build another high school that we don't have the money for. 

This year I'm voting for every non-incumbent available. They may not do any better, but they can't do any worse.


----------



## Sean (Jan 16, 2010)

Can you afford to volunteer to help on the project? I know that doesn't help...and might hurt....your bottom line. But it might be worth it for your enjoyment.

--Sean


----------



## jwl868 (Jan 16, 2010)

len said:


> This year I'm voting for every non-incumbent available. They may not do any better, but they can't do any worse.



Careful with this strategy. That's how Santorum got his foot in the door.


Joe


----------



## len (Jan 16, 2010)

jwl868 said:


> Careful with this strategy. That's how Santorum got his foot in the door.
> 
> 
> Joe



I forgot about him.

And no, no volunteering for me. The fun came from hanging out with my crew and doing the set-up. It's not a stage show, more of a fun casual thing in the gym. I will likely go anyway, just to watch the train wreck.


----------



## shiben (Jan 16, 2010)

len said:


> This year I'm voting for every non-incumbent available. They may not do any better, but they can't do any worse.



Im doing the same, but it kind of is a problem because I dont think anyone really has a solution. If I blame anyone for the situation we are in, I blame the US district attorney. If he had not started convicting mobsters, we might still have things working in Chicago. Now it costs 8 bucks to park the car for an hour and the schools are all mired in debt.


----------



## Anvilx (Jan 17, 2010)

shiben said:


> Now it costs 8 bucks to park the car for an hour and the schools are all mired in debt.



I spent 7 dollars last Tuesday night to park in a garage downtown, Austin Texas. What is this world coming to?


----------

